# Had Terrible Crash tuesday night, Cannondale is destroyed...



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, I had a terrible crash tuesday night at a local paved bike path. Had a head on collision with another cyclist (from what other people tell me) that invaded my lane. We were both going about 20mph in opposite directions. I do not remember ANYTHING about the accident or even going there to ride. Do not remember talking to people there at the crash site after being unconscious for more than 5 minutes. I was lucky that other cyclists there helped me out and that the hospital was 3 minutes away. 

All I remember is waking up confused in the ER of a local hospital with another cyclist next to me. In my hand was a piece of paper that my GF wrote with the answers to the questions I had been asking over and over for a few hours. I do not remember asking anybody anything before that or being in the ambulance or in the CT scan or x ray rooms. Nothing. I was very confused and was for like a day. 

I really liked my Cannondale bike but now it is destroyed. (( Dont have money to burn, less now because of medical costs. I know its not the bike's fault but can Cannondale help me in getting a new supersix?

Here are the pics:


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yikes! Glad you seem to be doing well (aside from your bike being in pieces). Good luck.....Cannondale does have a crash replacement policy where you get a discount on a new frame. Good luck!


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you get the info on the other rider? It seems that if he were in your lane, he'd bear the financial responsibility for the replacement.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, dont have details or reliable info on what happened. Nothing consistent. Im extremely sore and tired. Today im more alert though but havent put much though into things. I just want to get better. Seems I wont ever be able to remember specific details, the other rider is in similar condition. 

My focus is just to not worry about the specifics and just get a new ride and move on. It was an accident involving two cyclists in an area designated for cycling in a completely non-competitive scenario or event. Just two guys training in an appropriate area. 

Don't want to take the incident beyond of what has already happened. It has been tough enough as it is.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. That fork is totally destroyed. Feel better soon and count yourself Lucky not to be injured worse.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow I feel so bad for you man.
I hope that discount cannondale gives is big.
I have also heard of big companies replacing forks and seatposts for free, don't know about frames unless it was a failure.
Things like these always make me wake up and pay extra attention to car doors, cars, pedestrians and the such. Didnt think another cyclist could do THAT much damage. Please post back with any developments.

I hope you fully recover, get a free frame n fork and that you win the friggin lottery.


Your friendly, neighborhood pimp.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm very sorry to hear about your wreck. Crash replacement is fairly expensive, that top tube can be repaired and you can buy a new fork if that's all that's busted. Calfee designs does repairs and there might even be local carbon fiber shops in your area that can do a repair. The fork is definitely toast, if you bought the bike at a local shop I'd ask them to get in touch with their rep to see if he/she has an extra or warrantied fork.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Listen to your doc's... head injuries are not to be messed with. 

Your homeowners/renters insurance might cover some of the cost of the bike replacement/repair. 

Keep us posted... I'm more worried about your head than your bike.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Fork can be replaced with a different fork. I've seen Easton & Enve forks on clearance for $200.
Also check Ebay for Canannondale forks.

As for repairing the frame, that'll cost you about $300.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Arent you glad you were wearing a helmet? Good luck with the recovery...health is all that matters...carbon fiber comes and goes.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, Im very concerned about my health and probably will not ride for months. Im following all doctor's recommendations. I have done well in all health test's but still I want to heal fully before I take any unnecessary risks.

Wearing a helmet is a MUST. Never ride without it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You must had a concussion for sure, take it easy and get the right treatment.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad you're well and getting better.
Did the helmet crack into pieces? It's been explained to me that the helmet is designed to fragment upon impact.
It's clear the fork took quite a hit. Your head tube may be destroyed or damaged from the inside out. When you're up to it let a qualified mechanic look at it.
Hang in there and get better.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Looked at the helmet and the foam is cracked all the way through in the front left side I beleive. Just a 1 inch wide crack. The thin plastic shell that has the graphics and covers he thick foam is bent in that same area but not cracked but the foam is.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The fact that you are able to type your own replies is a testament to that helmet and your good fortune.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW!! i feel horrible for you! Hopefully, you will heal back 100%. The bike can be repaired, but you must concern yoursef with your health first. Good luck, and wish you all the best.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

i don't think i've ever seen a frame that badly damaged in a crash - especially the fork like that. All the best for your recovery!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Brutal accident, you have my sympathy. I had a very similar accident years ago, colliding head-on with another cyclist rounding a corner under a bridge on a pathway. Nowhere near as bad a result, but we were both pretty banged up. As mentioned - *helmets are a must*...saved me then and a few other times. I do hope that you get some assistance getting a new ride - I think the carbon is a bit to blame, a good 'ol steel frame would have faired better.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope you recover soon!


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

The bike is toast. Your insurance should cover your medical costs and homeowner's/rental insurance will likely cover the cost of your bike. 

I'm certain Cannondale will work with you. Get well soon, man.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi, I had a terrible crash tuesday night at a local paved bike path. Had a head on collision with another cyclist (from what other people tell me) that invaded my lane. We were both going about 20mph in opposite directions. I do not remember ANYTHING about the accident or even going there to ride. Do not remember talking to people there at the crash site after being unconscious for more than 5 minutes. I was lucky that other cyclists there helped me out and that the hospital was 3 minutes away.
> 
> All I remember is waking up confused in the ER of a local hospital with another cyclist next to me. In my hand was a piece of paper that my GF wrote with the answers to the questions I had been asking over and over for a few hours. I do not remember asking anybody anything before that or being in the ambulance or in the CT scan or x ray rooms. Nothing. I was very confused and was for like a day.
> 
> ...


I had an accident where I was out for 20 minutes. Woke up in the ambulance on way to major trauma center. 

Listen to your docs. Talk to a neurologist. Or two. And take a month or two off from cycling at least. Concussions can recur much easier after the first. 

I always wore a helmet cycling. Saved my life that day. Now I even wear one skiing. 

Get better.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I get that at least 1 or 2 times every ride. A rider coming into my lane. Either because they just have to ride next to another rider no matter what.
A group that either doesn't pay attention or just don't care because thay "are the group".
Passing another rider right when they are even with you instead of waiting that 2 seconds. 
All the above makes for a thrilling ride every morning.
Hope you heal and find a deal for a ride. To bad your not local as I will be selling my bike soon.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PaxRomana said:


> The bike is toast. Your insurance should cover your medical costs and homeowner's/rental insurance will likely cover the cost of your bike.
> 
> I'm certain Cannondale will work with you. Get well soon, man.


You and some others have commented about Home Owner's Ins. helping out with the busted bike. Please explain. My Home Owners policy covers against; the bike being burned if the bike is in my home / the bike being stolen if it is in my home / the bike being stolen if it is with me at some location other than my home. 

I know policies offered by an insurance carrier can vary depending on which state you live in. Here in Texas Home Owners policies DO NOT cover bikes against crashes. Policies that do cover this situation are called "All Risk" policies. *Please explain what you mean*. 

I've ridden Cannondales since 1995. The company is more than fair in most all situations but the only thing offered in this case is a new frame under the "Crash Replacement Plan". In 2011 a Hi-mod S Six would cost you $1,800.00 & the non Hi-mod cost you $1,200.00. Cannondale cares about cyclists but they don't hand out bikes when they are crashed. 

Sneakyracer, hang in there and get back on the bike when its time.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing better. Hope you get back in the saddle soon. That was a nice looking bike and I hope you get a replacement soon. I was at the LBS today looking at the new Cannondales. Definitely nice bikes. Good luck.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, feeling a bit better but still need a lot fo rest. I take naps during the day. 

I am arranging a crash replacement with the local cannondale distributor. Don't know yet how much it is gonna cost though


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi, feeling a bit better but still need a lot fo rest. I take naps during the day.
> 
> I am arranging a crash replacement with the local cannondale distributor. Don't know yet how much it is gonna cost though


Every little bit helps!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi, feeling a bit better but still need a lot fo rest. I take naps during the day.
> 
> I am arranging a crash replacement with the local cannondale distributor. Don't know yet how much it is gonna cost though


Contact your insurance company and discuss the accident. The nature of your event may mean that there are effects that have not yet become apparent.

Contact a lawyer. Your costs may snowball on you and you won't be prepared to deal with them. The more time that goes by, the less liklihood that the details of the accident and your cculpability will be lost. Consider - the other rider is likely doing this. If you don't, things could go very badly for you. Deadly serious here.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Contact your insurance company and discuss the accident. The nature of your event may mean that there are effects that have not yet become apparent.
> 
> Contact a lawyer. Your costs may snowball on you and you won't be prepared to deal with them. The more time that goes by, the less liklihood that the details of the accident and your cculpability will be lost. Consider - the other rider is likely doing this. If you don't, things could go very badly for you. Deadly serious here.


Most costs will be handled by your medical insurance, if you have it. It doesn't qualify for auto coverage as no cars were involved. Home owner or renters insurance might have very limited coverage. Might want to check these options out before talking to a lawyer. Sometimes things can work out for the better if you don't chose the nuclear option first in this lawsuit happy society.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi, feeling a bit better but still need a lot fo rest. I take naps during the day.
> 
> I am arranging a crash replacement with the local cannondale distributor. Don't know yet how much it is gonna cost though


Cannondale doesn't offer the 2012 non Hi-mod as a frameset. Which would be the equivalent to what you were riding. So the sale rep is going to quote the Crash Replacement price for a 2012 EVO frameset.

But know this; a good sales rep will help you out by finding a 2012 non Hi-mod bike somewhere in the U.S. Then have that bike stripped and sell it to you. If they say it can't be done then your shop has a sales rep who could care less about helping out a customer. There is a slim chance that your 2011 bike might be on a sales floor somewhere. The sales rep can post an e-mail that would reach all over the U.S. asking shops to check their stocks.
And of course a 2011 or 2012 non-Hi-mod frameset would be significantly less than the 2012 EVO. 

The 2011 Hi-mod framesets had an MSRP of $3,200.00
The 2012 EVO frameset has an MSRP of $3,500.00
These are NOT the Crash Replacement prices.

Let us know the prices you are being quoted.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

sneakyracer,,my sympathy to you,I just had a crash as 3 weeks ago as well and still recovering,I know how you feel,luckyly nothing happenned to my beloved caad9,,minor scrapes on the hood and bars only,,but my body is not lucky enough,,,take a lot of rest and eat good stuff,me too ,I wanna be back on the bike soon..


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Milk-Bone said:


> Most costs will be handled by your medical insurance, if you have it. It doesn't qualify for auto coverage as no cars were involved. Home owner or renters insurance might have very limited coverage. Might want to check these options out before talking to a lawyer. Sometimes things can work out for the better if you don't chose the nuclear option first in this lawsuit happy society.


Home insurance (and probably renter's insurance) will cover this.
A guy I know had this happened. Crash this bike, broke frame. Call up home ins. He was the original owner and had all receipt (and even his LBS had his purchase record in their computer system and he had the LBS verified to the ins co, but this was probably not needed). If you don't have receipts and/or purcahse record of any sort, then you'll need pictures of the bike before damage (my home ins. agent tells me to take lots of pictures and store them online so you don't lose them). Ins co. will have their adjuster work out the compensation price, and in the case of this guy with receipts and all, he got the FULL purcahse value of the bike (something like over $6000, 2 year old bike). He did have to pay the $1000 deductible, but that is still MUCH better than any "crash replacement" program. BTW, I think if you have a few expensive bikes in your stable, you'd wise to pay a little more in premium to get the deductible down to say $500.

Home ins. usually don't care much and are not critical about their questioning when it comes to damage/lost item. As long as it not the house, and as long as it's not something like a $100,000 diamond necklace you're claming loss on, they won't care if your bike is damage whether you raced it or ride it casually or it fell off the rack during transport. But if you claim "stolen" then they'll gonna want to see a police report.
(I'm not sure about renter's ins. and how critical they would be though).

Now whether or not the ins. co. jack up his premium, I don't know and i haven't asked about it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> You and some others have commented about Home Owner's Ins. helping out with the busted bike. Please explain. My Home Owners policy covers against; the bike being burned if the bike is in my home / the bike being stolen if it is in my home / the bike being stolen if it is with me at some location other than my home.
> 
> I know policies offered by an insurance carrier can vary depending on which state you live in. Here in Texas Home Owners policies DO NOT cover bikes against crashes. Policies that do cover this situation are called "All Risk" policies. *Please explain what you mean*.
> 
> ...



I think home ins. policy is not all black and white. And even within the same company, it boils down to whether the agent and adjuster are willing to work with you. For most ins. co., if you state the reason of the bike being damaged during transport from home to work, they'll cover it without blinking an eye. For an item like a bicycle (even high end ones), they're not going to waste their time, effort, and money by sending out the "forensic team" to deterime if the damage was from a crash during a race, or a crash in your backyard, or a crash during transport on your rack. Just provide purchase receipt, and if no receipt, then you'll need photos before damage. Receipt is best since it would most likely get you a compensation closer to the full purchase price.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Home insurance (and probably renter's insurance) will cover this.
> A guy I know had this happened......


You can't just say that based on "a guy (you) know". It depends on the policy, the company you're insured with, and the agent/adjuster. I've asked my agent about this very scenario - I'm not covered under my homeowners policy as it is. Bike stolen from garage - yep. Run over bike in driveway - yep. Leave bike on roof rack while driving into the house/garage - yep. Bike crash off property - nope. I can add a personal property rider for the bike, but after a couple of years I will have paid for the thing in premiums.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> You can't just say that based on "a guy (you) know". It depends on the policy, the company you're insured with, and the agent/adjuster. I've asked my agent about this very scenario - I'm not covered under my homeowners policy as it is. Bike stolen from garage - yep. Run over bike in driveway - yep. Leave bike on roof rack while driving into the house/garage - yep. Bike crash off property - nope. I can add a personal property rider for the bike, but after a couple of years I will have paid for the thing in premiums.


Yeah gonna depend on the policy, and equally important is the adjuster (especially if you don't have any purchase records)

I also know another person who got her bike stolen while it was on the car rack, ins. co. covered with 100% with purchase receipt. The car was off the property, at her workplace parking structure. Security camera caught the thief taking the bike. Police report was file (and later requested by ins. co.). I wonder if the car is an extension of the property?? At any rate, she was covered 100%. Needless to say, she was totally stoked when she heard back from her agent!

I think the general rules are, in order of highest to lowest chances of being covered

1) if bike is damaged/stolen while on the property, pretty much will be covered
2) if bike is being damaged/stolen while being transport to/from property (eg, fall off bike rack, stolen off bike rack), probably will be covered
3) bike damaged during a ride off the property, probably not covered.

In the case of the guy I know, I don't think the ins. co. send an agent out to investigate the nature of the damage. They just asked for some pics showing the damage, and receipt, and that was it. Now to be honest, I'm not sure what the guy told the ins. agent about how the bike was broken; and I didn't ask him either. But I do know that it didn't take much effort nor did it take long for the ins.co to compesate; he said 1 phone call, send in some pics & receipt, and about 1 month later, he's on a new bike. No "investigation", no "forensic" gathering or anything of that sort from the ins co.; probably would cost the ins. co. more money than the bike if rolling out the investigating team!


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Just checked the frame and it also has a crack down in the bottom bracket area 

I might to the bike shop today and see what all this is gonna cost me


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

sneakyracer said:


> Just checked the frame and it also has a crack down in the bottom bracket area
> 
> I might to the bike shop today and see what all this is gonna cost me


I"m surprised that the bb cracked yet there are no bigger damages on the frame. I would expect more damage on the downtube and seat/chain-stays. The bb is supposed to be the toughest part of the frame!


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

The downtube is heavily damaged. its cracked all the way through and delaminated.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Contact a lawyer


+1

Just wondering - aside from the frame, how's the rest of the bike?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

bon_gabs said:


> sneakyracer,,my sympathy to you,I just had a crash as 3 weeks ago as well and still recovering,I know how you feel,luckyly nothing happenned to my beloved caad9,,minor scrapes on the hood and bars only,,but my body is not lucky enough,,,take a lot of rest and eat good stuff,me too ,I wanna be back on the bike soon..




Get well soon, being hurt suxs but makes you appreciate family and friends


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

We need a Thread for bike ins. discussions. 
I've read countless posts in the past from frustrated members trying to figure out how to 'completely' insure their bikes. Cover it against "all risk" including negligence. I was one of those people. I asked and shopped agents and policies for years here in Texas trying to cover my bikes against a crash. The answer was that NO home owners policy offered in this state would cover negligence on the owner's part; (you crashed your bike / dropped a paint can on it / ran it into the roof of the garage etc.) 
Two members here state that they have policies that DO cover negligence. That's pretty impressive. And as I stated above, I know that what a policy can and will cover varies from state to state.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

@bon_gabs: i've seen one of those xrays with bent metal plates...dude had another bad landing from snowboarding just few months after his first surgery.

@sneakyracer:goodluck to you, dude. take care of yourself first before the bike.... you can always buy another nice bike.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I know you don't want to take the event any further then it already has. Problem is, if the other guy, according to witnesses and should be so stated on the police report, went into your lane then he is responsible for the damages to your bike. If all that is needed is a new frame set and all the components can be transferred then that will soften the blow financially for the other guy. If you can afford to buy your own frame and fork and don't care about recouping the money from the other party then fine be a nice guy and do that, but if you can't afford it then you should make the other guy pay for it.

And the other guy should pay for your medical expenses and a new helmet, assuming you were wearing a helmt it's definitely damaged so it needs to be replaced. 

If the other guy owns a home and has homeowners insurance the liability portion of the policy will pay for this event. I would get the other party's insurance to pay-not yours! If your insurance pays they could raise your rates or cancel you depending on the company. If they cancel you your rates will go up which means now you have to pay for higher premium costs for the next 3 years, so you lose again. If you don't want to involve the other party for some unknown reason to us, then fine, but don't involve your insurance company because you probably have a $1,000 deductible anyway and a new frame/fork/helmet etc probably won't cost that much. If you go the route of avoiding the insurance, don't even call them about it, because if you call them they will open a case which means a claim number which indicates a claim history even IF THEY PAY OUT NOTHING!! So if by chance you have a second claim in the next 3 years they could cancel you for 2 claims even though they didn't pay any money on the first.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sneaky,
did you ever get any price quotes for a replacement?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sneaky,
are you o.k.? What happened to you?


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a concussion from hitting my head on the ground chasing a fly ball playing softball

The next thing I knew I was in the hospital. But people told me I kept playing but kept repeating the same questions on the bench which prompted them to call ambulance.

Then I was asking same questions at the hospital and forgotten any events over last 2 weeks. It was about 8 hours til I regained consciousness.

Pretty trippy stuff... if they didn't send me to hospital, I would have just finished the game, drove home, and forgotten those 8 hours of my life.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mlin said:


> I had a concussion from hitting my head on the ground chasing a fly ball playing softball
> 
> The next thing I knew I was in the hospital. But people told me I kept playing but kept repeating the same questions on the bench which prompted them to call ambulance.
> 
> ...


Lucky you had someone smart enough who thought you were being odd enough to call EMT! Even if you hadn't gone to the hospital was no guarantee you would of or could have been ok. Remember Natasha Richardson thought she was OK died several hours later after a skiing accident. You get hit hard enough where you lost time or acting loopy, or others notice it and you don't, go to the hospital to be safe. We're in the sport of cycling and head trauma comes with the territory, but any sports activity could result in problems.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi All! I feel about 90%. I still just have a few nagging soreness in the shoulders from the impact but thats about it. I had an mri last week and it was perfect and went to the neurologist and he checked me out and said I was fine. I was a bit scared when I went to the app. but I was confident since I was feeling so much better. I mean, still do not remember the accident or even being there but everything else yeah.

I have not gotten a replacement cost of the frame. Should get it this week. WIll post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi All! I feel about 90%. I still just have a few nagging soreness in the shoulders from the impact but thats about it. I had an mri last week and it was perfect and went to the neurologist and he checked me out and said I was fine. I was a bit scared when I went to the app. but I was confident since I was feeling so much better. I mean, still do not remember the accident or even being there but everything else yeah.
> 
> I have not gotten a replacement cost of the frame. Should get it this week. WIll post it as soon as I get it.


Usually the memory thing will return slowly in bits and pieces, but if not at least your ok and that's more important then a memory of a particular event.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

sneakyracer said:


> I had an mri last week and it was perfect and went to the neurologist and he checked me out and said I was fine.


Dude, that's the best news yet in this thread. Good to hear.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

My LBS and the local Cannondale dist. came through. New frame is on the way. Should be here this week. Can't say the exact cost for the crash replacement online but it was quite fair. It was around $1000. I gave them 3 color preferences and my size and that was it. 

A new SRAM force group is on the way too. 

Also, mad props to the guys at twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 They hooked me up with a new front wheel at a good price.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Good news!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

sneakyracer said:


> My LBS and the local Cannondale dist. came through. New frame is on the way. Should be here this week. Can't say the exact cost for the crash replacement online but it was quite fair. It was around $1000. I gave them 3 color preferences and my size and that was it.


Well that's great news. What year and model did they find for you?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I think its a 2012 Supersix with the white/red/black paint like the one on the ultegra (Supersix 3). Its either that or the black and white.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

sneakyracer said:


> I think its a 2012 Supersix with the white/red/black paint like the one on the ultegra (Supersix 3). Its either that or the black and white.


I really like the black/red/white color combo.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Agree with Zamboni, red / wht / blk looks really good


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea, that is my first choice. But they asked me a few of my favorite color combinations in order of preference just in case they didnt have one right away.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have them do a stock check.


----------



## Mnron (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm surprised I haven't seen any comments regarding this happening on a trail. I pretty much ride the trails (Multi-use) slow and scared around here, at least close to towns. If it's not walkers it's rollerbladers and inconsiderate bikers not paying attention. My training rides are out on the roads.

Good luck on the healing, and I hope the new frame works out for you.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mnron said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen any comments regarding this happening on a trail. I pretty much ride the trails (Multi-use) slow and scared around here, at least close to towns. If it's not walkers it's rollerbladers and inconsiderate bikers not paying attention. My training rides are out on the roads.


This Thread never got into the debate over riding bike paths.............but its never too late.
I agree with your comments. Bike paths (multi-use paths) are scary places. If you are traveling over (12 ~ 14)mph on a multi-use path your taking you life in your own hands.

Training should on be done on the roads. On one route I train on I use a multi-use path for about .1 of a mile on the way out and on the way home. When on that path I'm going slowwwwwwwwwww and looking everywhere. Actually got hit on the path last winter. Young cyclist came across the line and hit me. I was headed for the grass and actually got there, but just as I left the path he caught the back of the bike. Little guy, no helmet and parents were no where in sight. Everyone was fine but it could have been much worse. Felt bad for him and stayed with him until Mom finally came walking up.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

metoou2 said:


> This Thread never got into the debate over riding bike paths.............but its never too late.
> I agree with your comments. Bike paths (multi-use paths) are scary places. If you are traveling over (12 ~ 14)mph on a multi-use path your taking you life in your own hands.
> 
> Training should on be done on the roads. On one route I train on I use a multi-use path for about .1 of a mile on the way out and on the way home. When on that path I'm going slowwwwwwwwwww and looking everywhere. Actually got hit on the path last winter. Young cyclist came across the line and hit me. I was headed for the grass and actually got there, but just as I left the path he caught the back of the bike. Little guy, no helmet and parents were no where in sight. Everyone was fine but it could have been much worse. Felt bad for him and stayed with him until Mom finally came walking up.


around here they are bikepaths. It has a person on a bike painted on the asphalt and a arrow going the right way. In the tunnels some of the same. NOWHERE does it say multi-use paths but everybody and everything elso doing and going the wrong way are on them as now they yell at the cyclist to got off them. Gov bond money for the upgrade of the CYCLING BIKEPATHS were used but we can't use them hardly bucause of all the non cyclist. It's a real shame.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Picked up my new Frame today. 

This is the color:










I will build it with SRAM Force and Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels (on the way). Will post update as soon as I have it ready.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> As for repairing the frame, that'll cost you about $300.


How good are carbon repairs, considering not just the structural result, but also the cosmetics?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sneaky,
not to dis your old 'orange' S Six, but you definitely came out on top. The 2012 red / blk S Six looks great! Just don't go nuts with red components. Red spoked wheels, red saddles etc. look terrible. Black components with 'smallish' red logos look good. 
Ya done good.
How are things in the health department? Have you been on a bike yet?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> How good are carbon repairs, considering not just the structural result, but also the cosmetics?


I can't speak of any other company, but I know Calfee does great work. http://www.calfeedesign.com/repair/


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Boy, does that look awesome!! Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The frame looks awesome, glad Cannondale worked with you on the replacement.

As far as legal options go, it seems like they'd be limited. My guess is the bike path has a recommended speed limit of 15mph or so, and I bet there is a lot of grey area around right side of the bike path. Chalk it up to bad luck and avoid the bad karma that comes from being a lawsuit-happy.

Hopefully you and the other rider find safer places to ride 20mph.


----------



## nelob (Mar 21, 2011)

good to hear of your recovery. very nice bike.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Like someone else said, I feel bad for the accident you had to endure. Fortunately it seems you are doing well now. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks! Almost all parts are in, so I the new frame should be built in the next week. Will post pics as soon as its done.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

20mph on a "cycling path"? yikes. no surprise this happened.
Hopefully lesson learned.


----------

